# " big on a budget "



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Interesting watch and may give some people a bit of guidance or help :thumbup1:


----------



## Guvnor (Feb 28, 2011)

An interesting watch indeed.


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

I like it when they keep it real for us!! id like to see how cheap u can do it over here !! maybe u can make a documentary milky


----------



## sined (May 21, 2011)

Both a good watch.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

jamiedilk said:


> I like it when they keep it real for us!! id like to see how cheap u can do it over here !! maybe u can make a documentary milky


I think $50 is about £30 depending on when it was filmed.

The prices if you convert were pretty comparable to over here.


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

lol I reckon I could do it with fish fillets and rice but couldn't do it with chicken im spending 25 quid a week on chicken a week for 5 kilos the isle of wight is crap for shopping around


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

jamiedilk said:


> lol I reckon I could do it with fish fillets and rice but couldn't do it with chicken im spending 25 quid a week on chicken a week for 5 kilos the isle of wight is crap for shopping around


Yeah he avoids chicken mate for that reason and he really does do it basic.

The one thing l did like was his refusal to eat plain food, he wont do it and TBH neither will l. If your not enjoying your food its going to be damn difficult to stick to your eating regime and its another hurdle you can do without having to jump.


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

yes I will often a have a sauce on my dinner like sweet and sour or something like that I tried bland food and it sucks balls !!



Milky said:


> Yeah he avoids chicken mate for that reason and he really does do it basic.
> 
> The one thing l did like was his refusal to eat plain food, he wont do it and TBH neither will l. If your not enjoying your food its going to be damn difficult to stick to your eating regime and its another hurdle you can do without having to jump.


----------



## BruceT (Jul 26, 2013)

Some shop bought sauces are just full of sugar. Learn your spices, my favourite is a chermoula mix, like this

http://allrecipes.co.uk/recipe/3690/chicken-chermoula-with-fruity-couscous.aspx

Never have plain or boring food again.


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

will give this a watch later cheers


----------



## J1mmyc (Mar 25, 2012)

It's all well and good saying he can do it $50 for a week no way I could as I have a physical job where I need big cals to see gains I spend roughly £50-£70 a week the price of food is just a joke they wonder why people won't eat healthy it's because it costs to much


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

J1mmyc said:


> It's all well and good saying he can do it $50 for a week no way I could as I have a physical job where I need big cals to see gains I spend roughly £50-£70 a week the price of food is just a joke they wonder why people won't eat healthy it's because it costs to much


Couldn't agree more mate, you weigh up the cost of a big bag of frozen chips and 7 frozen pies and then the cost of the heakthy options it double the price.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

J1mmyc said:


> they wonder why people won't eat healthy it's because it costs to much


I disagree. You can eat healthily very cheep... but eating healthily is very different from eating like a bodybuilder. But even if you could get chicken breasts and salmon fillets for 50p most people will still pick up the microwaveable pizza.


----------



## J1mmyc (Mar 25, 2012)

It's all about money at end of the day the government know that if everyone started eating healthy then what would happen to all these companies that make ready made meals etc they would all go that's why I think there is such a price difference between eating healthy and eating rubbish because of the money these companies bring in the economy


----------



## J1mmyc (Mar 25, 2012)

2004mark said:


> I disagree. You can eat healthily very cheep... but eating healthily is very different from eating like a bodybuilder. But even if you could get chicken breasts and salmon fillets for 50p most people will still pick up the microwaveable pizza.


Agree totally but like you say bodybuilder is totally different as its all about protein which is where the bulk of the money you pay for your weekly shop goes it would be easily done if protein requirement wasn't involved


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

2004mark said:


> I disagree. You can eat healthily very cheep... but eating healthily is very different from eating like a bodybuilder. But even if you could get chicken breasts and salmon fillets for 50p most people will still pick up the microwaveable pizza.


The average chicken breast is about a £1 and l worked out by taking my meals to work it cost me roughly a fiver a day with everything.

My evening meal is different, its either steak or mince or fish and fish is more expensive than steak now !!!

Throw in all the effort of making it all etc and you see why people opt for the microwave options especially when you add in the factors of people working late and really not having the energy, time or inclination to cook.


----------



## Xbigdave79 (Mar 30, 2012)

Turkey mince from aldi is cheap as chips ,think it is about 2£ for 450 grams


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Xbigdave79 said:


> Turkey mince from aldi is cheap as chips ,think it is about 2£ for 450 grams


But my god it tastes like cardboard :lol:


----------



## Xbigdave79 (Mar 30, 2012)

Milky said:


> But my god it tastes like cardboard :lol:


I put peri peri spices in it and make burgers ,they taste quite nice


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

another one.


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

Quality watch- like his attitude-" rice, I dont do that brown ****" , taking it back to the basics and getting rid of all the over complicated nonsense that we've been fed over the years, people forget that the sport should be enjoyable, all aspects of it.


----------



## kitinboots (Oct 20, 2013)

Food's way cheaper in the US isn't it?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

kitinboots said:


> Food's way cheaper in the US isn't it?


I think the prices if converted are pretty comparable to over here TBH.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

husky said:


> Quality watch- like his attitude-" rice, I dont do that brown ****" , taking it back to the basics and getting rid of all the over complicated nonsense that we've been fed over the years, people forget that the sport should be enjoyable, all aspects of it.


Its all very basic BUT the thing is IMO not many of us here are at the point or ever will be of getting on stage so what does it matter if we use chicken thighs to save a few quid, what does it matter if we add a bit of sauce here and there, its not like were prepping to get on stage.


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

Milky said:


> Its all very basic BUT the thing is IMO not many of us here are at the point or ever will be of getting on stage so what does it matter if we use chicken thighs to save a few quid, what does it matter if we add a bit of sauce here and there, its not like were prepping to get on stage.


Nail on the head there mate.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

2004mark said:


> I disagree. You can eat healthily very cheep... but eating healthily is very different from eating like a bodybuilder. But even if you could get chicken breasts and salmon fillets for 50p most people will still pick up the microwaveable pizza.


Idk about this video its all good but i am missing the greens the broccoli the salad, beans etc... Thats also very cheap


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

The current exchange rate is $1.66 to the pound so the conversion is roughly £30.

If you add £20 to that pretty sure you could do pretty well.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Dieting for a show is cheap,eating clean is cheap,adding in nice food and supps,makes

Diet expensive ime,or eating out....


----------



## J1mmyc (Mar 25, 2012)

Think I'm proberly the only person who looks forward to a yearly cut as I have loads of extra money floating around lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Just priced up boneless chicken thighs and there morw expensive than breast !!!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Milky said:


> Just priced up boneless chicken thighs and there morw expensive than breast !!!


you should get 5kgs from somewhere for 20 notes,and tbh I don't mind frozen breast,ive defrosted and

weighed some and there only a few grams diff,,i eat tons of eggs,there cheap in aldis,15 eggs for

1-30..few tins of fish and your done protein wise!plus cheap whey online.


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

This should be a sticky


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

mal said:


> you should get 5kgs from somewhere for 20 notes,and tbh I don't mind frozen breast,ive defrosted and
> 
> weighed some and there only a few grams diff,,i eat tons of eggs,there cheap in aldis,15 eggs for
> 
> 1-30..few tins of fish and your done protein wise!plus cheap whey online.


I get cracking stuff mate £21.50 for 5 kgs.

I got frozen last time, £38 for 15 kgs and altho they kept size they were salty as hell so no use to me on there own so going back to fresh this week.


----------



## funkypigeon (Mar 3, 2013)

mal said:


> you should get 5kgs from somewhere for 20 notes,and tbh I don't mind frozen breast,ive defrosted and
> 
> weighed some and there only a few grams diff,,i eat tons of eggs,there cheap in aldis,15 eggs for
> 
> 1-30..few tins of fish and your done protein wise!plus cheap whey online.


Aldi is the best init.

1kg frozen chiecken breast £4.00 in aldi.

n chicken thighs are cheap as chips tesco's is £2.41/Kg

Cottage cheese is too dear though but i love the stuff.

Your best off buying bulk whey off ebay for protein if your realy strapped for cash. 5kg for £47.99 comes to 0.82p/1g of protein.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/5kg-MATRIX-ANABOLIC-80-WHEY-PROTEIN-POWDER-SHAKER-/130961180272?pt=UK_Health_Beauty_Vitamins_Supplements&var=&hash=item1e7de50670


----------



## theshrew (Nov 7, 2011)

Just get thighs with the bones in - Im no expert but thinking that people make stock from boiling the bones i bet having the bone still in when the meat its cooked will help the flavour of the meet. I just take all the bones out when they are cooked and put the meat into portions.

The only thing that puts me off about them is the ammount of cack that come out of them compared to breast. Cooked on the GF the fat catch thing is full with thighs breast its got a shallow layer at the bottom. They make a nice change though.

Turkey leg is one of my fav and its cheap as feck not had one for a while but last time i got one it was Morrisons £3 for a huge leg loads of meat on them. Or Tesco and Asda sell just the drumstick bit which is about £1.80. Cheap as chips and its not dry like breast meat.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

theshrew said:


> Just get thighs with the bones in - Im no expert but thinking that people make stock from boiling the bones i bet having the bone still in when the meat its cooked will help the flavour of the meet. I just take all the bones out when they are cooked and put the meat into portions.
> 
> The only thing that puts me off about them is the ammount of cack that come out of them compared to breast. Cooked on the GF the fat catch thing is full with thighs breast its got a shallow layer at the bottom. They make a nice change though.
> 
> Turkey leg is one of my fav and its cheap as feck not had one for a while but last time i got one it was Morrisons £3 for a huge leg loads of meat on them. Or Tesco and Asda sell just the drumstick bit which is about £1.80. Cheap as chips and its not dry like breast meat.


The problem with getting them with the bone in is its guesswork as to the weight then.


----------



## BruceT (Jul 26, 2013)

True it's guess work, but if you bought a couple and did your prep on the weekend, you'd still be able to portion up a number of meals for the week ahead. Chicken breasts won't all weigh the same, so you'd chop up to mix and match.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

BruceT said:


> True it's guess work, but if you bought a couple and did your prep on the weekend, you'd still be able to portion up a number of meals for the week ahead. Chicken breasts won't all weigh the same, so you'd chop up to mix and match.


The ones l buy all pretty much come between the 200 and 220 gramme mark hence why l go there.

Like you say tho there is always a way, l call it the wife :lol:


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Those prices of yours doesn't seem THAT expensive... I'm a student in Denmark, so my budget is very tight atm. (about £100 a month to all food, bus pass, toilet paper, tooth paste etc.) I get too much protein through supplements than what I'd like, but I simply can't afford high volumes of meat every single day...

Some price examples in Denmark: 400 grams of minced beef: (3-8% fat) £3, Almost expired: £2,30 if I'm very lucky

Chicken breast: Frozen 1kg: £5,50 - that is chickens from China though, so I'm not eating that! EU-chicken is about £6,50 a kilo.

Fresh chicken breast: 300 grams for £3 - sometimes sales with 600 grams for £5.

Eggs are usually £2,20 for 10 non-free range eggs M/L size.

And don't even get me started for steaks and such.. I can't afford that... :surrender:

That's why I sometimes more than supplement my diet with whey... :turned:


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

You can get some great food on the cheap, you just have to know what to look out for.

Lidl for example sell a hot curry sauce with chicken for 99p, around 40g protein 30g carbs and a few g of fat, and not a lot in the way of sugar and tastes great, making it an easy addition to a bulk.

Never tried their canned tuna, might buy a selection and see what's decent as john west is pricey.

But they sell some great frozen lemon sole in a bag for around £3 and it's a really decent chunk of steak.

Have a look at aldi's frozen diet foods, they do a tandoori chicken for £1.50 with great macros.

I on the other hand have to drink shakes. Not by choice it's because im lucky if i get 5-10 minutes for break which is a joke, so solid meals are a no go, so i throw in as much healthy bits i can to make up for it.


----------



## J1mmyc (Mar 25, 2012)

Good shout ain't been in lidl for ages remember there meat being quite good same with aldi which is where I get the bulk of my weekly shop


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

i never got a chance to post these (genuine) questions earlier

why no veg considering most if not all "pro" trainers try ramming it into our brains?

from what i remember from watching the 4 meals were all around 30g protein. thats 120g protein + say 2x40g protein shakes =200g protein

so why do so many highly rated members here recommend getting in *at least* 300g protein to people who would be nowhere half the size of that fella in the video?

its just ive always believed in the whole eating veg thing and getting in the most protein possible from all the reading ive done. though i do remember 1 or 2 people stating you dont need anywhere near the 300g-400g protein being thrown about as gospel

if that guy in the video is for real then id rather listen to him


----------



## J1mmyc (Mar 25, 2012)

Just go on 1g per lbs of BW is safest figure Ive said on other threads I've been from 200g-500g protein and seen no difference tbh apart from an empty wallet at 500g and more time spent on toilet the only people who recommend high protein is supps companies for obvious reasons and people that have always run high amounts of protein and have never run it any lower there is one member on here think he is a power lifter who said he only has 100g protein a day and he's a big lad so make of it what you will


----------



## James s (Sep 18, 2010)

Milky said:


> Just priced up boneless chicken thighs and there morw expensive than breast !!!


I noticed this after looking around, did the same after he mentioned it. Even MF is the same price at the moment.

Edit, Asda £2.67 per kg fresh.

http://groceries.asda.com/asda-webstore/landing/home.shtml#/product/910000855041


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

J1mmyc said:


> Just go on 1g per lbs of BW is safest figure Ive said on other threads I've been from 200g-500g protein and seen no difference tbh apart from an empty wallet at 500g and more time spent on toilet the only people who recommend high protein is supps companies for obvious reasons and people that have always run high amounts of protein and have never run it any lower there is one member on here think he is a power lifter who said he only has 100g protein a day and he's a big lad so make of it what you will


that sounds good to me. its going to be easier to hit protein targets now plus cheaper. win win :thumb:

if its enough for the big lad in the video, its far more than enough for me.

I think I stick to around 200g give or take and see how I go


----------



## theshrew (Nov 7, 2011)

Milky said:


> The problem with getting them with the bone in is its guesswork as to the weight then.


I normally cook the whole packet let them cool then remove the skin and bones the weigh them into portions. Bit of faffing about but it works


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

theshrew said:


> I normally cook the whole packet let them cool then remove the skin and bones the weigh them into portions. Bit of faffing about but it works


That's what l mean tho mate, why faff about when clean breast are the same price.


----------



## theshrew (Nov 7, 2011)

Milky said:


> That's what l mean tho mate, why faff about when clean breast are the same price.


I didnt realise they were the same price i presumed they would be higher. TBH i think ive only ever seen ones with bones in in shops. Although its not often i do the food shop these days.


----------



## funkypigeon (Mar 3, 2013)

Milky said:


> That's what l mean tho mate, why faff about when clean breast are the same price.


Do you know the macros roughly with skin remove?

Can you post them please? Is it the same for legs thighs and wings?

Also is cottage cheese expensive everywere in UK, i used to love the old aldi CC but its so expensive and now they've changed it.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Milky said:


> Yeah he avoids chicken mate for that reason and he really does do it basic.
> 
> The one thing l did like was his refusal to eat plain food, he wont do it and TBH neither will l. If your not enjoying your food its going to be damn difficult to stick to your eating regime and its another hurdle you can do without having to jump.


I like this too. It pretty easy to add a store bought or home made sauce to your meals and work them into your macros. Eating shouldn't be a chore.


----------



## funkypigeon (Mar 3, 2013)

Does anyone know any cheap, lean, good tasting carb sources that dont need any prep?

I mean one that you could buy and eat straight away.


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

funkypigeon said:


> Does anyone know any cheap, lean, good tasting carb sources that dont need any prep?
> 
> I mean one that you could buy and eat straight away.


Bread?


----------



## funkypigeon (Mar 3, 2013)

Kennyken said:


> Bread?


"Good tasting" haha, right now im always munching the snack a jacks choc chip or caramel rice cakes, but bread seems bit dull tbh and would seem a bit weird me sitting there in uni munching on a loaf of bread.


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

funkypigeon said:


> "Good tasting" haha, right now im always munching the snack a jacks choc chip or caramel rice cakes, but bread seems bit dull tbh and would seem a bit weird me sitting there in uni munching on a loaf of bread.


You may look weird. But when your a big massive cu.nt. everyone will look at you in envy


----------



## paullen (Sep 27, 2010)

funkypigeon said:


> "Good tasting" haha, right now im always munching the snack a jacks choc chip or caramel rice cakes, but bread seems bit dull tbh and would seem a bit weird me sitting there in uni munching on a loaf of bread.


I'd more likely laugh at you for eating a snack a jacks than a couple of peanut butter sandwiches.


----------



## funkypigeon (Mar 3, 2013)

paullen said:


> I'd more likely laugh at you for eating a snack a jacks than a couple of peanut butter sandwiches.


"Lean that dosnt need any prep"?


----------



## funkypigeon (Mar 3, 2013)

Kennyken said:


> You may look weird. But when your a big massive cu.nt. everyone will look at you in envy


Haha fair point


----------



## paullen (Sep 27, 2010)

funkypigeon said:


> "Lean that dosnt need any prep"?


Sorry was just poking fun at the snack a jacks rather than being serious.


----------

